# Greetings from Henderson NV and Hanoi Vietnam



## ddl55traveler (Nov 16, 2015)

Greetings.....I'm PM of Dhahran Daylight Lodge #55 in Henderson NV, Grand Lodge of Nevada F&AM.  I'm presently traveling in Vietnam (Hanoi then to HCMC).  I hope to link up with any brothers that I can somehow connect with.  Anyone have any suggestions????


----------

